# Samoyed possible posioned



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, I don't understand why they would have denied the necropsy, and without one I think it's rather difficult to say. Perhaps there was an underlying genetic issue that the breeder did not want circulating.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I would want to know what killed my dog, and would do any thing and everything to find out.Something is not right.there is a cover up some where.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a necropsy done on a puppy...it was $45....I would have done it on my dog...


----------

